# S A/w Male In Piney Point Iso



## DEEKAYPEE8569

*S A/W Male/38/Piney Point ISO.....*

Are you tired of those quiet Friday nights? Those Saturday nights watching old late night movies and eating cold Ramen noodles lost it's appeal? [Here's] an option. Drop me a line and we can talk about fixing that litle problem. 

Me: Single; Never married, no children but love 'em; hope to have kids some day. Looking for someone who is just as content with curling up on the couch to watch DVD's but who can convince me that going out is still okay too.

Not to objectify women, but I'm hoping to find the one I can quote Travis Tritt with; "I don't care how much they stare; she's goin' home with me."


----------



## missperky

Ummm, ok...


----------



## FireBrand

missperky said:


> Ummm, ok...


 
Desperado, why don't you come to your senses?


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> Desperado, why don't you come to your senses?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Are you tired of those quiet Friday nights? Those Saturday nights watching old late night movies and eating cold Ramen noodles lost it's appeal? [Here's] an option. Drop me a line and we can talk about fixing that litle problem.
> 
> Me: Single; Never married, no children but love 'em; hope to have kids some day. Looking for someone who is just as content with curling up on the couch to watch DVD's but who can convince me that going out is still okay too.
> 
> Not to objectify women, but I'm hoping to find the one I can quote Travis Tritt with; "I don't care how much they stare; she's goin' home with me."


Pathetic.   Go change your panties.


----------



## onebdzee

Big & Rich, save a horse, ride a cowboy


----------



## missperky

FireBrand said:


> Desperado, why don't you come to your senses?



ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FireBrand

missperky said:


> ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh , honk 3 times at the greenbox after midnight!


 
OK !


----------



## missperky

FireBrand said:


> OK !


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Hey Mike, go forth and fornicate thyself. <:-0

At least {I} am secure enough with myself to be honest and put myself out there.
Can {you} say the same or are you only a bada** when your hiding behind an avatar?


----------



## meangirl

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Hey Mike, go forth and fornicate thyself. <:-0
> 
> At least {I} am secure enough with myself to be honest and put myself out there.
> Can {you} say the same or are you only a bada** when your hiding behind an avatar?


 
Where is your pic? Looks to me like you are behind an avatar also. 

btw, Mike is a hottie and has shown his real pic. :shrug:


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

All ya gotta do is ask.


----------



## cattitude

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> All ya gotta do is ask.




You're not a neighbor of that weirdo, Warrant Guru, are you?


----------



## Jameo

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> All ya gotta do is ask.



Well?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

No.


----------



## nachomama

Jameo said:


> Well?



 

Brad Paisley's "Online" playing in my head...


----------



## migtig

I am very confused...what does this have to do with prophet seeing aliens?


----------



## MysticalMom

All I have to say about this is


----------



## vraiblonde

Why do people do this?

You know, eHarmony is free to look.  Says so on their commercials.


----------



## High EGT

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Hey Mike, go forth and fornicate thyself. <:-0
> 
> At least {I} am secure enough with myself to be honest and put myself out there.
> Can {you} say the same or are you only a bada** when your hiding behind an avatar?



If ya put yourself out in public you stand even a better chance.


----------



## nachomama

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> No.



Well, will ya at least PM me a pic? :shrug:


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> Why do people do this?
> 
> You know, eHarmony is free to look.  Says so on their commercials.



Pathetically single, desperate male, sitting alone on a Friday night. Probably sounded like a great idea at the time.

Plus, what is there to lose? Worst case, people laugh at him and he goes to bed alone. Probably not much different than if he hadn't tried.


----------



## warneckutz

MysticalMom said:


> All I have to say about this is


----------



## mAlice

Please post a full length photo of yourself with height/weight/age.  If we find you acceptable, we'll boot ya' up with some green karma.



DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Are you tired of those quiet Friday nights? Those Saturday nights watching old late night movies and eating cold Ramen noodles lost it's appeal? [Here's] an option. Drop me a line and we can talk about fixing that litle problem.
> 
> Me: Single; Never married, no children but love 'em; hope to have kids some day. Looking for someone who is just as content with curling up on the couch to watch DVD's but who can convince me that going out is still okay too.
> 
> Not to objectify women, but I'm hoping to find the one I can quote Travis Tritt with; "I don't care how much they stare; she's goin' home with me."


----------



## Jameo

elaine said:


> Please post a full length photo of yourself with height/weight/age.  If we find you acceptable, we'll boot ya' up with some green karma.



And make sure it has the date on the bottom.


----------



## nachomama

Jameo said:


> And make sure it has the date on the bottom.



And that it's taken in front of the security office of the base.  Or the Touchdown Jesus statue.  That way we know it's authentic.


----------



## Jameo

nachomama said:


> And that it's taken in front of the security office of the base.  Or the Touchdown Jesus statue.  That way we know it's authentic.



Better yet, hold up today's paper in the picture


----------



## nachomama

Jameo said:


> Better yet, hold up today's paper in the picture


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:


>





CALM DOWN!


----------



## nachomama

warneckutz said:


> CALM DOWN!



I'm not allowed to look at your picture anymore...you get too mad.  I'm afraid I'm going to unleash the incredible hulk or something.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Yeah, there's [that] too.


----------



## wineo

Where's your picture posted?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

wineo said:


> Where's your picture posted?


Not posted anywhere within these forums. I'll PM a pic [sans newspaper] to anyone who wants to see it. 

I'll also say this [once]; for all of you that think I would or will send you an obscene picture, all I can tell you is, _ don't do that crap.

Words being [just that] you can all take them at face value within the context in which they were intended or you can ignore them.

For those of you who have some snide comment, keep them to yourself. You're wasting [my] time and everyone else's who has to filter through your belligerent ramblings to get to the people with substance who have something [substantial] to say.

Now.....can we carry on an [intelligent] conversation please?_


----------



## MMDad

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Not posted anywhere within these forums. I'll PM a pic [sans newspaper] to anyone who wants to see it.
> 
> I'll also say this [once]; for all of you that think I would or will send you an obscene picture, all I can tell you is, _ don't do that crap.
> 
> Words being [just that] you can all take them at face value within the context in which they were intended or you can ignore them.
> 
> For those of you who have some snide comment, keep them to yourself. You're wasting [my] time and everyone else's who has to filter through your belligerent ramblings to get to the people with substance who have something [substantial] to say.
> 
> Now.....can we carry on an [intelligent] conversation please?_


_

[Why] [all] [the] [brackets] [?]_


----------



## warneckutz

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Not posted anywhere within these forums. I'll PM a pic [sans newspaper] to anyone who wants to see it.
> 
> I'll also say this [once]; for all of you that think I would or will send you an obscene picture, all I can tell you is, _ don't do that crap.
> 
> Words being [just that] you can all take them at face value within the context in which they were intended or you can ignore them.
> 
> For those of you who have some snide comment, keep them to yourself. You're wasting [my] time and everyone else's who has to filter through your belligerent ramblings to get to the people with substance who have something [substantial] to say.
> 
> Now.....can we carry on an [intelligent] conversation please?_


_


[What] is up with all the [bracket] usage?_


----------



## warneckutz

MMDad said:


> [Why] [all] [the] [brackets] [?]


----------



## mAlice

Okay.  I'll bite.  Please pm a pic.


----------



## nachomama

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Not posted anywhere within these forums. I'll PM a pic [sans newspaper] to anyone who wants to see it.
> 
> I'll also say this [once]; for all of you that think I would or will send you an obscene picture, all I can tell you is, _ don't do that crap.
> 
> Words being [just that] you can all take them at face value within the context in which they were intended or you can ignore them.
> 
> For those of you who have some snide comment, keep them to yourself. You're wasting [my] time and everyone else's who has to filter through your belligerent ramblings to get to the people with substance who have something [substantial] to say.
> 
> Now.....can we carry on an [intelligent] conversation please?_


_

See post #21 please.  TIA._


----------



## CableChick

I'll take a picture!


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:


> I'm not allowed to look at your picture anymore...you get too mad.  I'm afraid I'm going to unleash the incredible hulk or something.



That's the [wrong] picture you're [looking] at!  I've got nothing but [] for [you] [!]


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

warneckutz said:


> [What] is up with all the [bracket] usage?



The use of [ brackets ], for those of you less versed in the art of typewritten inflection (which basically means tone of voice), brackets help to place emphasis on certain words when written instead of spoken.


----------



## CableChick

CableChick said:


> I'll take a picture!


----------



## Jameo

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Not posted anywhere within these forums. I'll PM a pic [sans newspaper] to anyone who wants to see it.
> 
> I'll also say this [once]; for all of you that think I would or will send you an obscene picture, all I can tell you is, _ don't do that crap.
> 
> Words being [just that] you can all take them at face value within the context in which they were intended or you can ignore them.
> 
> For those of you who have some snide comment, keep them to yourself. You're wasting [my] time and everyone else's who has to filter through your belligerent ramblings to get to the people with substance who have something [substantial] to say.
> 
> Now.....can we carry on an [intelligent] conversation please?_


_

 You can PM me a picture [please/]_


----------



## nachomama

warneckutz said:


> That's the [wrong] picture you're [looking] at!  I've got nothing but [] for [you] [!]



But I like that picture.  [So much so] that I made it my avatar.  But you made me take it off.


----------



## CableChick

Jameo said:


> You can PM me a picture [please/]


 

well how the hell does your :hodwy: get corrected when I reply w/ post?  Hmm .. automatic spell checker!  


Anywho .... I asked before she did.


----------



## mAlice

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> The use of [ brackets ], for those of you less versed in the art of typewritten inflection (which basically means tone of voice), brackets help to place emphasis on certain words when written instead of spoken.




Oh.  We morons here do it with italics.  Like so... *moron*


----------



## Jameo

CableChick said:


> well how the hell does your :hodwy: get corrected when I reply w/ post?  Hmm .. automatic spell checker!
> 
> 
> Anywho .... I asked before she did.



cause I'm quick like that!


----------



## nachomama

CableChick said:


> well how the hell does your :hodwy: get corrected when I reply w/ post?  Hmm .. automatic spell checker!
> 
> 
> Anywho .... I asked before she did.



I asked firstest.    Still waiting.


----------



## CableChick

elaine said:


> Oh. We morons here do it with italics. Like so... *moron*


 


I don't think you're going to get that picture.  :shrug:


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

CableChick said:


> well how the hell does your :hodwy: get corrected when I reply w/ post?  Hmm .. automatic spell checker!
> 
> 
> Anywho .... I asked before she did.



I will post a real, non-obscene picture this evening after 5:00. I believe I have a candid pic; meaning I didn't pose for it. Again, after 5:00 this evening.
Promise.


----------



## CableChick

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I will post a real, non-obscene picture this evening after 5:00. I believe I have a candid pic; meaning I didn't pose for it. Again, after 5:00 this evening.
> Promise.


 

I'll be waiting.


----------



## mAlice

CableChick said:


> I don't think you're going to get that picture.  :shrug:



I don't think I want one.  He's a tad too snobby for my taste.


----------



## MMDad

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> The use of [ brackets ], for those of you less versed in the art of typewritten inflection (which basically means tone of voice), brackets help to place emphasis on certain words when written instead of spoken.


 I don't think that attitude is going to help you get a piece.


----------



## Dye Tied

We should start a pole on whose mpd this is.


----------



## BS Gal

I wanna see.


----------



## warneckutz

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> The use of [ brackets ], for those of you less versed in the art of typewritten inflection (which basically means tone of voice), brackets help to place emphasis on certain words when written instead of spoken.



I [get] what you're saying... Fo-Shizzle!  Carry on with [whatever] you want to call [this]...


----------



## Tinkerbell

Kayelle? That you?  Trying with a male version this time???


----------



## warneckutz

Tinkerbell said:


> Kayelle? That you?  Trying with a male version this time???


----------



## FerretRescue

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Not posted anywhere within these forums. I'll PM a pic [sans newspaper] to anyone who wants to see it.
> 
> I'll also say this [once]; for all of you that think I would or will send you an obscene picture, all I can tell you is, _ don't do that crap.
> 
> Words being [just that] you can all take them at face value within the context in which they were intended or you can ignore them.
> 
> For those of you who have some snide comment, keep them to yourself. You're wasting [my] time and everyone else's who has to filter through your belligerent ramblings to get to the people with substance who have something [substantial] to say.
> 
> Now.....can we carry on an [intelligent] conversation please?_


_


I think that was very brave to post like that. Dont worry about it but I would like to see a pic. How old are you? The way you speak reminds me of my grandfather._


----------



## nachomama

Tinkerbell said:


> Kayelle? That you?  Trying with a male version this time???



GENIUS!


----------



## migtig

BS Gal said:


> I wanna see.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

elaine said:


> I don't think I want one.  He's a tad too snobby for my taste.



That's your option. I'm okay with it.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I will post a real, non-obscene picture this evening after 5:00. I believe I have a candid pic; meaning I didn't pose for it. Again, after 5:00 this evening.
> Promise.



I leave at 4:30. Could you post it prior to 5? And where will {Said pic} be posted?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I leave at 4:30. Could you post it prior to 5? And where will {Said pic} be posted?


I can't make any promises. Depends on traffic.


----------



## nachomama

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I can't make any promises. Depends on traffic.



I'll be waiting.  Thanks again!


----------



## MysticalMom

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I can't make any promises. Depends on traffic.



Is that little picture avatar that I can hardly see a hardly picture of you or Lionel Richie?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Well at least this [loser] MPD is a tad bit [humorous] and makes [me] glad (sic) that _ read [this] fread. _


----------



## Mikeinsmd

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> That's your option. I'm okay with it.


Hey Mr. [MPD] (Kayelle), do you [rent] or [own] your house?


----------



## FerretRescue

Mikeinsmd said:


> Hey Mr. [MPD] (Kayelle), do you [rent] or [own] your house?



I thought Dinkypeepee was Kayelle too!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

FerretRescue said:


> I thought Dinkypeepee was Kayelle too!


----------



## MMDad




----------



## Misfit

Does it have to be a women?


----------



## kwillia

Misfit said:


> Does it have to be a women?



Do [you] want {him} to make /you/ dinner...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I leave at 4:30. Could you post it prior to 5? And where will {Said pic} be posted?



I never did see that pic


----------



## kwillia

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I never did see that pic


Well, it's been over 5 years since then so you should ask for an [updated] one.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I leave at 4:30. Could you post it prior to 5? And where will {Said pic} be posted?





kwillia said:


> Well, it's been over 5 years since then so you should ask for an [updated] one.



DK, can we have an updated picture????


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

SoMDGirl42 said:


> DK, can we have an updated picture????


 Love to can't.....don't have any.
I avoid the camera lenses like the plague these days. They make me look fat.


----------



## sockgirl77

Mikeinsmd said:


> Hey Mr. [MPD] (Kayelle), do you [rent] or [own] your house?



I miss you.


----------



## sockgirl77

missperky said:


> Ummm, ok...



I'm actually quite shocked that she didn't hop on him.


----------



## Misfit

kwillia said:


> Do [you] want {him} to make /you/ dinner...





I'm entirely too needy. 






I was just wondering if after almost 6 years, if things had changed.


----------



## kwillia

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I avoid the camera lenses like the plague these days. They make me look fat.


I understand... my husband says the brand of laundry detergent I am using is making his jeans shrink.


----------



## Beta

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Love to can't.....don't have any.
> I avoid the camera lenses like the plague these days. They make me look fat.



so is that because you gained weight, or because cameras are #######s?  I'm down for either answer...I hate cameras too.  they make me look fat AND ugly 




kwillia said:


> I understand... my husband says the brand of laundry detergent I am using is making his jeans shrink.



and on top of that I bet you boil them, then make them bone dry.  meamie


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Beta said:


> _so is that because you gained weight, or because cameras are #######s_?  I'm down for either answer...I hate cameras too.  they make me look fat AND ugly



No.....well.....kinda.....I don't know.


----------



## warneckutz

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Are you tired of those quiet Friday nights? Those Saturday nights watching old late night movies and eating cold Ramen noodles lost it's appeal? [Here's] an option. Drop me a line and we can talk about fixing that litle problem.
> 
> Me: Single; Never married, no children but love 'em; hope to have kids some day. Looking for someone who is just as content with curling up on the couch to watch DVD's but who can convince me that going out is still okay too.
> 
> Not to objectify women, but I'm hoping to find the one I can quote Travis Tritt with; "I don't care how much they stare; she's goin' home with me."


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

warneckutz said:


>



Where YOU been? Been waitin' for you to put your 2 cents in.


----------



## Beta

warneckutz said:


>



that sounds like "tired of watching old late night movies?  you can watch them with me instead!"

at least he's creative, what's your best, flex your muscles and wait for the ladies to run over?


----------



## warneckutz

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Where YOU been? Been waitin' for you to put your 2 cents in.



At the gym, not complaining about being fat.


----------



## warneckutz

Beta said:


> that sounds like "tired of watching old late night movies?  you can watch them with me instead!"
> 
> at least he's creative, what's your best, flex your muscles and wait for the ladies to run over?



The revision sounds more like it.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

warneckutz said:


> At the gym, not complaining about being fat.



Wasn't complainin' there Sparky. Just making a statement.


----------



## Dye Tied

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm actually quite shocked that she didn't hop on him.



Her legs were tired from all her other hopping.


----------



## sockgirl77

Dye Tied said:


> Her legs were tired from all her other hopping.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> I miss you.


  That Mikeinsmd guy was a real dick!


----------



## DoWhat

baja28 said:


> that mikeinsmd guy was a real dick!



yuuup!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Baja28 said:


> That Mikeinsmd guy was a real dick!



I agree, also this thread is nauseating. The desperation, it's as bad as the guy cooking dinner thread.


----------



## buddscreekman

DK, I just want to offer you my old carpal tunnel wrist guards. Theyre free and great for um,overuse injuries.


----------



## mamatutu

buddscreekman said:


> DK, I just want to offer you my old carpal tunnel wrist guards. Theyre free and great for um,overuse injuries.



budd, you do realize that his thread is from 2007, almost to the day.  Some things never change.  I doubt DKP needs your wrist guards.  He has survived quite well on his own, but I am sure he appreciates the thought!


----------



## buddscreekman

mamatutu said:


> budd, you do realize that his thread is from 2007.  Some things never change.  I doubt DKP needs your wrist guards.  He has survived quite well on his own, but I am sure he appreciates the thought!



 why'd you poof your other post? realized what a hypocrite you were being? no one is picking on dk...he does this to himself and so do you. you came here with a nasty whiny attitude and got kicked in the teeth for it so you switched it up,googled some socially relevant quotes and put on your nice face. you tried to fit in as yourself and couldnt. at least dk stays true to himself being a tard rather than being like you. i have absolute zero respect for someone who wants to fit in so bad they completely change their persona. you are the same dumpster that has a kid in jail,has a drinking problem,and has said far more vile things on here than i have. you are a phony and anyone who has read your postings knows that. i guess now its time to dig up some motivational quotes or sad story about dead veterans to put this all in perspective.


----------



## mamatutu

buddscreekman said:


> why'd you poof your other post? realized what a hypocrite you were being? no one is picking on dk...he does this to himself and so do you. you came here with a nasty whiny attitude and got kicked in the teeth for it so you switched it up,googled some socially relevant quotes and put on your nice face. you tried to fit in as yourself and couldnt. at least dk stays true to himself being a tard rather than being like you. i have absolute zero respect for someone who wants to fit in so bad they completely change their persona. you are the same dumpster that has a kid in jail,has a drinking problem,and has said far more vile things on here than i have. you are a phony and anyone who has read your postings knows that. i guess now its time to dig up some motivational quotes or sad story about dead veterans to put this all in perspective.



I chose to poof, instead of edit.  Feel better?  I was defending a friend. You are the nasty one.  I am doing just fine on this forum.  Honesty is the best policy.  Forumites have free will, and make their own determinations.   Say what you want, but don't question my patriotism.  How are you doing?


----------



## buddscreekman

mamatutu said:


> I chose to poof, instead of edit.  Feel better?  I was defending a friend. You are the nasty one.  I am doing just fine on this forum.  Honesty is the best policy.  Forumites have free will, and make their own determinations.   Say what you want, but don't question my patriotism.  How are you doing?



Sure...this incarnation is doing fine. Doesnt change the reality which is that you were not accepted and were routinely criticized and mocked until you put on this current act. Im not questioning your patriotism. I am stating that it doesnt exist. Youre a fraud. Honesty is the best policy,which is why any time you choose to engage me I will call you out. Remember Robin,you "hoped my dog would die as a bloody pulp"? Well he did pass,but at least he never got butt **cked in the pen unlike your son. Honesty right sweetheart?


----------



## buddscreekman

Obviously as you all can tell there is more going on here than just mamakookoo. Ive been having a hard time lately coping with the loss of our dog and seeing her have the nerve to even address me got under my skin. Not proud of it or keeping it going  but not apologizing or editing either,I stand behind what I say. Those of you who regard pets as family can hopefully understand.


----------



## mamatutu

buddscreekman said:


> Sure...this incarnation is doing fine. Doesnt change the reality which is that you were not accepted and were routinely criticized and mocked until you put on this current act. Im not questioning your patriotism. I am stating that it doesnt exist. Youre a fraud. Honesty is the best policy,which is why any time you choose to engage me I will call you out. Remember Robin,you "hoped my dog would die as a bloody pulp"? Well he did pass,but at least he never got butt **cked in the pen unlike your son. Honesty right sweetheart?



*When did I ever say I hope your dog would die as a bloody pulp? * *Prove that.* I think you are delusional. You are a total bastage, and a sick individual.  I guess you rely on the fact that members won't dig up threads about what you said about my dogs, first.  Propaganda only works on followers that don't have brain cells for recall, or the motivation to look in the archive, or have no hope in their lives.  Good luck with your campaign.  

Here you go; I edited, instead of poofing, and starting over.  You, actually, made me tear up.  Your regard for dead dogs and wayward children is disgusting, and just shows the person that you are.  I feel sorry for you. And, if you have children, I feel sorry for them, too.  You could never think up an intelligent enough excuse that would explain why should remain a member of the human race.


----------



## buddscreekman

Nice use of the word propaganda though. Never miss an opportunity. Im surprised youre even still here,this has been a bad week for accidents plus the govt shut down. Ohhhh....sympathetic comment time! 
No more attention for you or posting about this from me. I wouldnt want to look like a dick.  Speaking of which,dig away. Im the same tool. But youre not. Quite a different person now.


----------



## mamatutu

buddscreekman said:


> Nice use of the word propaganda though. Never miss an opportunity. Im surprised youre even still here,this has been a bad week for accidents plus the govt shut down. Ohhhh....sympathetic comment time!
> No more attention for you or posting about this from me. I wouldnt want to look like a dick.



Well said, dick!  Maybe, if you were more clever, you wouldn't miss opportunities.  Oh, and what does the government shutdown, and accidents have to do with DKP's original thread?  And, you are lucky that I am not a grammar/punctuation Nazi.  You are a hoot!  Thanks for playing.


----------



## RoseRed

buddscreekman said:


> DK, I just want to offer you my old carpal tunnel wrist guards. Theyre free and great for um,overuse injuries.





mamatutu said:


> budd, you do realize that his thread is from 2007, almost to the day.  Some things never change.  I doubt DKP needs your wrist guards.  He has survived quite well on his own, but I am sure he appreciates the thought!





buddscreekman said:


> why'd you poof your other post? realized what a hypocrite you were being? no one is picking on dk...he does this to himself and so do you. you came here with a nasty whiny attitude and got kicked in the teeth for it so you switched it up,googled some socially relevant quotes and put on your nice face. you tried to fit in as yourself and couldnt. at least dk stays true to himself being a tard rather than being like you. i have absolute zero respect for someone who wants to fit in so bad they completely change their persona. you are the same dumpster that has a kid in jail,has a drinking problem,and has said far more vile things on here than i have. you are a phony and anyone who has read your postings knows that. i guess now its time to dig up some motivational quotes or sad story about dead veterans to put this all in perspective.





mamatutu said:


> I chose to poof, instead of edit.  Feel better?  I was defending a friend. You are the nasty one.  I am doing just fine on this forum.  Honesty is the best policy.  Forumites have free will, and make their own determinations.   Say what you want, but don't question my patriotism.  How are you doing?





buddscreekman said:


> Sure...this incarnation is doing fine. Doesnt change the reality which is that you were not accepted and were routinely criticized and mocked until you put on this current act. Im not questioning your patriotism. I am stating that it doesnt exist. Youre a fraud. Honesty is the best policy,which is why any time you choose to engage me I will call you out. Remember Robin,you "hoped my dog would die as a bloody pulp"? Well he did pass,but at least he never got butt **cked in the pen unlike your son. Honesty right sweetheart?





buddscreekman said:


> Obviously as you all can tell there is more going on here than just mamakookoo. Ive been having a hard time lately coping with the loss of our dog and seeing her have the nerve to even address me got under my skin. Not proud of it or keeping it going  but not apologizing or editing either,I stand behind what I say. Those of you who regard pets as family can hopefully understand.





mamatutu said:


> You are a total bastage, and a sick individual.  I guess you rely on the fact that members won't dig up threads about what you said about my dogs, first.  Propaganda only works on followers that don't have brain cells for recall, or the motivation to look in the archive, or have no hope in their lives.  Good luck with your campaign.
> 
> Edit:  Here you go; I edited, instead of poofing, and starting over.  You, actually, made me tear up.  Your regard for dead dogs and wayward children is disgusting, and just shows the person that you are.  I feel sorry for you. And, if you have children, I feel sorry for them, too.  You could never think up an intelligent enough excuse that would explain why should remain a member of the human race.





mamatutu said:


> Well said, dick!  Maybe, if you were more clever, you wouldn't miss opportunities.  Oh, and what does the government shutdown, and accidents have to do with DKP's original thread?  And, you are lucky that I am not a grammar/punctuation Nazi.  You are a hoot!  Thanks for playing.



Pre-poof posterity.


----------



## mamatutu

RoseRed said:


> Pre-poof posterity.



Thanks, Rose, for documenting the discussion.  How industrious of you. You must be really bored!  You go girl!  Oh, and DKP, keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Hank

freaks


----------



## RoseRed

mamatutu said:


> Thanks, Rose, for documenting the discussion.  How industrious of you. You love this, but you failed, or chose not to find all posts, which doesn't surprise me, in the least; or who knows, maybe, they went poof!  You are certainly consistent, however!  You go girl!
> 
> Oh, and DKP, keep on keepin' on.



Not a fail.  After you admitted to poofing, I thought I would save what was left before you edit or poof the rest.  :shrug:


----------



## mamatutu

RoseRed said:


> Not a fail.  After you admitted to poofing, I thought I would save what was left before you edit or poof the rest.  :shrug:



Poof/edit are the same thing, if one so chooses.  Why do you care? :shrug:


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Poof/edit are the same thing, if one so chooses.  Why do you care? :shrug:



Only one other freak deletes his threads/posts... dun dun dunnnn 

Birds of a feather and such...


----------



## RoseRed

mamatutu said:


> Poof/edit are the same thing, if one so chooses.  Why do you care? :shrug:



I don't.  I find it amusing.


----------



## mamatutu

RoseRed said:


> I don't.  I find it amusing.



That is your problem.


----------



## RoseRed

Ya think?


----------



## mamatutu

RoseRed said:


> Ya think?



I try to!  I miss the boat a lot, but I try to catch it when I can. I was a total dumdum to your reply.  I guess I am still in defensive mode, and didn't see the difference.  No poofs required, just edits on this reply.  Thank you.


----------



## RoseRed

mamatutu said:


> poof/edit are the same thing, if one so chooses.  Why do you care? :shrug:





hank said:


> only one other freak deletes his threads/posts... Dun dun dunnnn
> 
> Birds of a feather and such...





mamatutu said:


> that is your problem.





rosered said:


> ya think?





mamatutu said:


> i try to!  I miss the boat a lot, but i try to catch it when i can. I was a total dumdum to your reply.  I guess i am still in defensive mode, and didn't see the difference.  No poofs required, just edits on this reply.  Thank you.



ok.


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> Only one other freak deletes his threads/posts... dun dun dunnnn
> 
> Birds of a feather and such...



  I am not Lance!  You are a jerk, and seem to thrive on that.  So be it!


----------



## mamatutu

RoseRed said:


> ok.



Well, Rose, it is whatever.  I have made my peace on this forum, and if some want to stir it up, it doesn't bother me.  Thanks for the 'like'.   There are more important things happening in the world.  Thanks, again.  Sleep well.


----------



## warneckutz

mamatutu said:


> budd, you do realize that his thread is from 2007, almost to the day.  Some things never change.  I doubt DKP needs your wrist guards.  He has survived quite well on his own, but I am sure he appreciates the thought!





mamatutu said:


> *When did I ever say I hope your dog would die as a bloody pulp? * *Prove that.* I think you are delusional. You are a total bastage, and a sick individual.  I guess you rely on the fact that members won't dig up threads about what you said about my dogs, first.  Propaganda only works on followers that don't have brain cells for recall, or the motivation to look in the archive, or have no hope in their lives.  Good luck with your campaign.
> 
> Here you go; I edited, instead of poofing, and starting over.  You, actually, made me tear up.  Your regard for dead dogs and wayward children is disgusting, and just shows the person that you are.  I feel sorry for you. And, if you have children, I feel sorry for them, too.  You could never think up an intelligent enough excuse that would explain why should remain a member of the human race.





mamatutu said:


> Well said, dick!  Maybe, if you were more clever, you wouldn't miss opportunities.  Oh, and what does the government shutdown, and accidents have to do with DKP's original thread?  And, you are lucky that I am not a grammar/punctuation Nazi.  You are a hoot!  Thanks for playing.





mamatutu said:


> Thanks, Rose, for documenting the discussion.  How industrious of you. You must be really bored!  You go girl!  Oh, and DKP, keep on keepin' on.





mamatutu said:


> Well, Rose, it is whatever.  I have made my peace on this forum, and if some want to stir it up, it doesn't bother me.  Thanks for the 'like'.   There are more important things happening in the world.  Thanks, again.  Sleep well.



 Do you spend your entire day hammered?


----------



## mamatutu

warneckutz said:


> Do you spend your entire day hammered?



No.  I don't drink.  Do you spend your entire day thinking you are better than   everyone else?  You are a mean person, period.  End of story.


----------



## warneckutz

mamatutu said:


> No.  I don't drink.  Do you spend your entire day thinking you are better than   everyone else?  You are a mean person, period.  End of story.



U mad Bro?

No, I spend my entire day on how I'm going to pick on you because... 

I'M A BULLY


----------



## Beta

buddscreekman said:


> Obviously as you all can tell there is more going on here than just mamakookoo. Ive been having a hard time lately coping with the loss of our dog and *seeing her have the nerve to even address me got under my skin*. Not proud of it or keeping it going  but not apologizing or editing either,I stand behind what I say. Those of you who regard pets as family can hopefully understand.



Wow dude.  You have some serious nerve saying that, regardless of your unfortunate circumstances or how annoying the person might be.  Who do you think you are, the dictator of some 3rd world country, or Paris Hilton?  How dare someone have the nerve to address big important YOU.  Unbelievable.


----------



## mamatutu

Beta said:


> Wow dude.  You have some serious nerve saying that, regardless of your unfortunate circumstances or how annoying the person might be.  Who do you think you are, the dictator of some 3rd world country, or Paris Hilton?  How dare someone have the nerve to address big important YOU.  Unbelievable.



I am going to give you a hug, whether you want it or not!


----------



## mamatutu

warneckutz said:


> U mad Bro?
> 
> No, I spend my entire day on how I'm going to pick on you because...
> 
> I'M A BULLY



I thought/think we are cool, bro.  It's all good.  Happy lifting today! 

Could you just not be a meanie to my friend, DKP?  I would love you forever! Pick on me all you want!


----------



## sockgirl77

mamatutu said:


> Could you just not be a meanie to my friend, DKP?


You should let him cook you dinner.


----------



## mamatutu

sockgirl77 said:


> You should let him cook you dinner.



You should be social director of the forum.  Perfect!


----------



## sockgirl77

mamatutu said:


> You should be social director of the forum.  Perfect!



That would require me having the time to actually make it to the events.


----------



## warneckutz

mamatutu said:


> I thought/think we are cool, bro.  It's all good.  Happy lifting today!
> 
> Could you just not be a meanie to my friend, DKP?  I would love you forever! Pick on me all you want!



We're totally cool...

Just addressing his concerns like the other folks... if he wants to post odd/stupid ####, then he gets what he gets.


----------



## Bann




----------



## mamatutu

sockgirl77 said:


> That would require me having the time to actually make it to the events.



You made me laugh, and you are right.  Too much for now.  After the children are grown.  I am sure the majority of us will still be here.


----------



## warneckutz

Bann said:


>


----------



## sockgirl77

mamatutu said:


> You made me laugh, and you are right.  Too much for now.  After the children are grown.  I am sure the majority of us will still be here.



Can't wait to see you! Next Tuesday, right?


----------



## migtig

What the...


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> What the...


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> Can't wait to see you! Next Tuesday, right?







migtig said:


> What the...



  I know right!!  



sockgirl77 said:


>


----------



## mamatutu

sockgirl77 said:


> Can't wait to see you! Next Tuesday, right?



I am not the C... you know.  So, no.

Did you really think I thought I made the C Club?  I am not stupid!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## sockgirl77

mamatutu said:


> I am not the C... you know.  So, no.



 Okay.


----------



## mamatutu

sockgirl77 said:


> Okay.



I think I am getting the biggest laugh out of this, y'all.  There are so many factors.  I have time to play.


----------



## sockgirl77

mamatutu said:


> I think I am getting the biggest laugh out of this, y'all.  There are so many factors.  I have time to play.



Play with yourself.


----------



## warneckutz

mamatutu said:


> I think I am getting the biggest laugh out of this, y'all.  There are so many factors.  I have time to play.



You're just so cunning and witty!


----------



## sockgirl77

...


----------



## mamatutu

Well, I guess I will move on.  You and war are just same old, same old.  Boring bullies.  Nothing changes with y'all.  Keep on thinking y'all are cool and all.  Find a new toy!  So to speak.


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> ...



How did you know I brought pistachios today?


----------



## MMDad

warneckutz said:


> Do you spend your entire day hammered?



She was here at 2:36 AM, then again at 6:30 AM. I suspect she spends her entire day sleeping it off.

Her son must be supplying her with the good stuff.


----------



## mamatutu

MMDad said:


> She was here at 2:36 AM, then again at 6:30 AM. I suspect she spends her entire day sleeping it off.
> 
> Her son must be supplying her with the good stuff.



I guess you are wrong.  I am posting now, and you, sir, do not pay enough attention to this forum to know what you are talking about.  Why didn't you take a longer sabbatical?  Oh, well.  List: socki, war, budd, MM.  That was easy.


----------



## sockgirl77

mamatutu said:


> Well, I guess I will move on.  You and war are just same old, same old.  Boring bullies.  Nothing changes with y'all.  Keep on thinking y'all are cool and all.  Find a new toy!  So to speak.


----------



## MMDad

mamatutu said:


> I guess you are wrong.  I am posting now, and you, sir, do not pay enough attention to this forum to know what you are talking about.  Why didn't you take a longer sabbatical?  Oh, well.  List: socki, war, budd, MM.  That was easy.



Don't lie. It's all time stamped. You were in this thread editing posts at 2:36 AM. You replied to War at 6:37 AM.

Or are you saying I'm wrong about your son? Is he not a drug dealer? Or can he not supply you from prison?


----------



## MMDad

mamatutu said:


> Oh, well.  List: socki, war, budd, MM.  That was easy.



Could you throw a couple more chicks into that? I know Socki wouldn't mind the tag team, but I'm not really into it.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> Could you throw a couple more chicks into that? I know Socki wouldn't mind the tag team, but I'm not really into it.



I'd like another chick too. Invite the wifey.


----------



## buddscreekman

Beta said:


> Wow dude.  You have some serious nerve saying that, regardless of your unfortunate circumstances or how annoying the person might be.  Who do you think you are, the dictator of some 3rd world country, or Paris Hilton?  How dare someone have the nerve to address big important YOU.  Unbelievable.



I think you misunderstood,Beta. What I meant was that in her poofed comment she stated I was going after her. To me if there is known animosity and you decide you have the nerve-yes nerve-to take jab anyway you should expect to be attacked. 
In other words dont address someone you know doesnt like you in a negative way and then act like they are just being mean for no reason.


----------



## Im_Me

I see it's Tutu Tuesday!  

Don't you guys ever tire of this?  (All of you.)


----------



## migtig

Im_Me said:


> I see it's Tutu Tuesday!
> 
> Don't you guys ever tire of this?  (All of you.)



Tire of what exactly?  The forums?  Mamatutu?  Coffee?  Other?


----------



## JeJeTe

All respect to those who keep their hoes in check


----------



## Im_Me

migtig said:


> Tire of what exactly?  The forums?  Mamatutu?  Coffee?  Other?



Specifically Tutu bashing/ baiting....It's like an old rerun of a lousy 60's sitcom.  bad acting..... no plot...... no humor


----------



## Hank

Im_Me said:


> Specifically Tutu bashing/ baiting....It's like an old rerun of a lousy 60's sitcom.  bad acting..... no plot...... no humor



Don't open the thread. Easy as that. Duh


----------



## sockgirl77

JeJeTe said:


> All respect to those who keep their hoes in check


----------



## JeJeTe

sockgirl77 said:


>





In St Mary's county, you've already got the hoe fax before the first date. #truestory


----------



## Im_Me

Hank said:


> Don't open the thread. Easy as that. Duh




Yea,   like I'm the first one that ever came out negative to the way a thread was going.   You've never done that have you Hank???.....

Just thought I'd share, but I can skip all this just fine. Thanks.


----------



## migtig

Im_Me said:


> Specifically Tutu bashing/ baiting....It's like an old rerun of a lousy 60's sitcom.  bad acting..... no plot...... no humor



I'm not bashing or baiting anybody.   

But I do love   :shrug:


----------



## Im_Me

migtig said:


> I'm not bashing or baiting anybody.
> 
> But I do love   :shrug:



OK not everyone was in on it....I just was referring to there being blame on both sides of the fracas.  

So I like coffee too.


----------



## warneckutz

Im_Me said:


> So I like coffee too.


----------



## Beta

mamatutu said:


> I am going to give you a hug, whether you want it or not!


how dare you think you have the right to touch me!  Pish posh. 





buddscreekman said:


> I think you misunderstood,Beta. What I meant was that in her poofed comment she stated I was going after her. To me if there is known animosity and you decide you have the nerve-yes nerve-to take jab anyway you should expect to be attacked.
> In other words dont address someone you know doesnt like you in a negative way and then act like they are just being mean for no reason.


fair enough.  



JeJeTe said:


> In St Mary's county, you've already got the hoe fax before the first date. #truestory



and most of the time it cancels the first date


----------



## Bann

sockgirl77 said:


> Okay.



Iknowit!


----------



## Bann

Im_Me said:


> I see it's Tutu Tuesday!
> 
> Don't you guys ever tire of this?  (All of you.)



I have her on igggy.  I can only see what others quote.  However, she does love the attention and seems to seek it out whenever she can.


----------



## ICit

Bann said:


> I have her on igggy.  I can only see what others quote.  However, she does love the attention and seems to seek it out whenever she can.



.....  she must be passed out...from  or pills ....


----------



## MMDad

Here you go Im_Me. Better?


----------



## nomoney

wow


----------



## Bann

ICit said:


> .....  she must be passed out...from  or pills ....



....and then the mea culpa.  Wait for it...


----------



## sockgirl77

nomoney said:


> wow



Are you the c____?


----------



## GURPS

Im_Me said:


> I see it's Tutu Tuesday!
> 
> Don't you guys ever tire of this?  (All of you.)





Im_Me said:


> Specifically Tutu bashing/ baiting....It's like an old rerun of a lousy 60's sitcom.  bad acting..... no plot...... no humor





Im_Me said:


> Yea,   like I'm the first one that ever came out negative to the way a thread was going.   You've never done that have you Hank???.....
> 
> Just thought I'd share, but I can skip all this just fine. Thanks.





Im_Me said:


> OK not everyone was in on it....I just was referring to there being blame on both sides of the fracas.
> 
> So I like coffee too.


----------



## Roman

At least she has the ballz to fight back, unlike a lot of us...me included......


----------



## Bann

GURPS said:


>




So...she'll be posting in a thread that has nothing to do with anything in particular and will just out & out attack someone out of the blue for their beliefs, or their opinions.  Not to mention she will dredge up other threads the poster has posted in and in turn attack those opinions, which she will somehow then tie into the current thread. 

Of course, when the poster who is attacked replies with any kind of retort to MKK, she will then   claim she is being relentlessly picked upon.  

I could care less that she gets picked upon - she brings it on herself, which is why I have her on ignore.    I don't  typically waste much time even reading the quoted posts, unless there is a big brouhaha.  Then, as is usually the case - I find it's the same stuff - different day with her and reminds me why I have her on ignore.

But I don't feel sorry for her at all.


----------



## sockgirl77

GURPS said:


>



Would you rather GURPS bashing?


----------



## warneckutz

Roman said:


> At least she has the ballz to fight back, unlike a lot of us...me included......



All the  dulls the pain... but unfortunately not her ability to type on the keyboard.



Bann said:


> So...she'll be posting in a thread that has nothing to do with anything in particular and will just out & out attack someone out of the blue for their beliefs, or their opinions.  Not to mention she will dredge up other threads the poster has posted in and in turn attack those opinions, which she will somehow then tie into the current thread.
> 
> Of course, when the poster who is attacked replies with any kind of retort to MKK, she will then   claim she is being relentlessly picked upon.
> 
> I could care less that she gets picked upon - she brings it on herself, which is why I have her on ignore.    I don't  typically waste much time even reading the quoted posts, unless there is a big brouhaha.  Then, as is usually the case - I find it's the same stuff - different day with her and reminds me why I have her on ignore.
> 
> But I don't feel sorry for her at all.





She's like VD... any attention, even if it's horrible, is still attention - and that's all that matters.


----------



## kwillia

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> *S A/W Male/38/Piney Point ISO.....*
> 
> Are you tired of those quiet Friday nights? Those Saturday nights watching old late night movies and eating cold Ramen noodles lost it's appeal? [Here's] an option. Drop me a line and we can talk about fixing that litle problem.
> 
> Me: Single; Never married, no children but love 'em; hope to have kids some day. Looking for someone who is just as content with curling up on the couch to watch DVD's but who can convince me that going out is still okay too.
> 
> Not to objectify women, but I'm hoping to find the one I can quote Travis Tritt with; "I don't care how much they stare; she's goin' home with me."


This was your "hello" thread for SOMD.COM.... wishing you better luck at SOTN.COM!


----------



## warneckutz

Are dash-cams legal in TN?


----------



## kwillia

Do restraining orders protecting "dental hygienist under age 25" transfer from state to state or will he get a clean slate in TN?


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:


> Do restraining orders protecting "dental hygienist under age 25" transfer from state to state or will he get a clean slate in TN?



It depends upon the number of remaining teeth!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

What is an A/W male?


----------



## DoWhat

All Weather?


----------



## stgislander

Average white?


----------



## Kyle

Attention Whore?


----------



## Monello

Amazing how some threads refuse to die.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> Amazing how some threads refuse to die.



Hotel California....


----------

